# Cristiano Marcello vs. Crazy Horse Incident (Video)



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

From Pride:

:: CHUTE BOXE - Official Web Site :: - CB TUBE - INÉDITO: CRAZY HORSE APAGADO POR CRISTIANO

Enjoy.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damn beat me to it, Didn't Krazy Horse say he choked the guy out with a triangle?


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Haha, yeah I remember that. I've been looking frantically for this video ever since word initially got out, and it wasn't until just recently when the video was finally posted. If one thing is for certain, never believe anything coming from Crazy Horse.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone care to transslate?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah true.

I think his story was he choked Wandy out with a triangle and then hid in a locker, the other Chute Box guys found him and bashed him.

I think it was something along those lines.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ahaha. Damn, professional fighters streefight like they do MMA, it's hilarious how organized that was.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ah man, I was hoping Bennet was going to win!


----------



## katemen (Sep 19, 2008)

wow that was funny, good jits!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Didn't he say he sparked Wandy out when he woke up from this?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Didn't he say he sparked Wandy out when he woke up from this?


Something along those lines was said by Krazy Horse.

Still could be true. The video it seems only showed part of "confrontation" between the two sides.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

That was AWESOME!!! Crazy horse deserved that in the worst way. Sweet ass triangle, that shit was DEEP!!!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL, caught him in a triangle and made sure Krazy Horse was out. I really can't stand Krazy Horse. Anyone know why he went after Marcello?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

lol guys I don't think Krazy Horse ever said he choked anyone out, I do remember the story as being that he got choked out and then got up and KTFO Wand.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Ahaha. Damn, professional fighters streefight like they do MMA, it's hilarious how organized that was.


I dont I fight dirty as shit. Grabbing and squeezing the nuts when you posture is a great way of breaking some ones guard


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> I dont I fight dirty as shit. Grabbing and squeezing the nuts when you posture is a great way of breaking some ones guard


I forget are you the front kicking super badass kung fu marine martial arts trainer?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I forget are you the front kicking super badass kung fu marine martial arts trainer?


No, he just pretends to be.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Ahaha. Damn, professional fighters streefight like they do MMA, it's hilarious how organized that was.


No kidding, I was laughing especially hard at his cornermen giving him words of encouragement. :laugh:


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> lol guys I don't think Krazy Horse ever said he choked anyone out, I do remember the story as being that he got choked out and then got up and KTFO Wand.



I vividly remember him stating that he choked someone out from Chute Boxe, can't remember who he named, and that he destroyed Wand afterwards. Obviously a bunch of nonsense, but anything that comes out of his mouth seems to be.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'd like to see the part that was cut out.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

G-S-P said:


> I vividly remember him stating that he choked someone out from Chute Boxe, can't remember who he named, and that he destroyed Wand afterwards. Obviously a bunch of nonsense, but anything that comes out of his mouth seems to be.



I vividly don't. But I do remember it most versions I have heard of this including him being choked out.

I'd like to see what happened when he woke up.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I vividly don't. But I do remember it most versions I have heard of this including him being choked out.
> 
> I'd like to see what happened when he woke up.



Every depiction and first-hand occurrence from those that claimed to have been present, barring Crazy Horse distinctly, had alluded to him getting choked out. He said on multiple occasions that he choked some dude from Chute Boxe out and then KO'd Wand afterwards.

Again, obvious foolishness courtesy of one Charles Bennett, but coming from a low-life drug addict, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I vividly don't. But I do remember it most versions I have heard of this including him being choked out.
> 
> I'd like to see what happened when he woke up.


I remember what you remember (I think).

Crazy Horse got choked out.. he woke up to wandy kicking him (by the sounds of it.. not in a harmful way.. wandy's intention was to wake him up) and speaking to him in another language.. Krazy horse hits him and KOs him.. and runs away lol.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow that was amazing. Man that was the funniest looking street fight ever.

The story is that a Chute Boxe fighter (which this video shows as Marcello) Choked out Crazy Horse although Crazy Horse always said a bunch of guys attacked him which doesn't seem to be true.

Then when Crazy Horse was choked out Wandy was standing over him trying to wake him up I think that was his body at the end of the video and Crazy Horse Knocked him out.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APBAT98DYuI

Here's Mr. Horse's story.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah he claims to have KO'd Wand, but for all we know it could be misleading to say the least. I'm trying to locate the article where he was discussing the altercation, because I'm quite sure he mentioned at one point that he choked out a Chute Boxe fighter and KO'd Wand. I could be very wrong, but I'm sure I read that on varied occasions.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APBAT98DYuI
> 
> Here's Mr. Horse's story.


Thank you, this is similar to what i remember. I dont know where everyone is getting this other stuff from.

Looks like his story and the video match for the most part.. we dont know about the wandy part tho.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I remember hearing Bas talk about it.

It looks to me like the guy standing over Crazy could've been Wandy and then the whole story would make sense.


----------

